# What's your favorite sex position?



## nirvana (Jul 2, 2012)

Please also specify if you are M/F


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

Chris H. said:


> Sexual problems in marriage have been a common topic on Talk About Marriage, so we decided to make a special section for these types of discussion.
> 
> We have talked a lot about what kind of discussions to allow and not to allow regarding sex on Talk About Marriage. The goal is to encourage Q & A for personal problems, while at the same time offending the least amount of people possible. :scratchhead: How do you do that when it comes to the issue of sex?
> 
> ...


----------

